# "off" supp's, Nitrix



## Blackbird (Jul 15, 2005)

What are your favorite off cycle supp's?  I was taking the No2 tabs, I think they are garbage.  What do you guys think about the 24hour pump stuff?  I think DR and Oracle were taking some of it.  Anyone no what it was?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jul 16, 2005)

i just stick with protein powder and thats it.......creatine would be great...stick with the basics


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 19, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> What are your favorite off cycle supp's?  I was taking the No2 tabs, I think they are garbage.  What do you guys think about the 24hour pump stuff?  I think DR and Oracle were taking some of it.  Anyone no what it was?



is that what ronie colman is advertizing in the fitness mags? it sounds cool, but im so reluctant to belive those claims. seems like every suppliment is claiming to do incredable things.


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 19, 2005)

good advice from the wolf guy -- nothing else really proven


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jul 19, 2005)

Ya, I've tried Nitrix and it is okay, but it doesn't really do much 4 me.  I stick to protein, creatine, glutamine, and some dextrose for post-workout.  I try to keep it simple and cheap.


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 19, 2005)

I like the little kit of stuff that comes in syringes looking like a gh kit.  Or the D-bol supplements or Winnie-V.  that stuff is funny


----------

